

BuzzFeed - michaelrbock
http://cdixon.org/2014/08/10/buzzfeed/

======
milge
Investing in plagiarism sounds like a good idea.

/s

I'm currently looking for funding for a new startup. It's premise is based off
of the ctrl+c and ctrl+v keyboard shortcuts.

------
hayksaakian
They've built a massive company, but if their plan is to become an average
media company, I don't they'll go anywhere

------
blutgens
Kinda hoping they fail miserably, the web does not need any more regurgitated
content.

